# Effects of combined growth hormone and testosterone treatments on penis size



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

STUDY: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6215796/https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6215796/

Does anybody know if this study is applicable to humans because my wife has been dressing slutty and I am concerned she will find the bigger D.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

I stopped at "successfull treatment of micropenis" lolololololol
bro are you serious?
I actually have heard guys say gh made thier dick bigger but I doubt it, shit mast will make ur dick bigger (fuller) real quick.
you were born with the penis u have. deal with it...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 7, 2020)

Insecurities are worse than a small D!
I've heard the same as Gib stated!
Prolly gotta deal with wht you got!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

Hgh makes everything grow. Why wouldn’t it make your penis grow? 

I think Rich Piana went up shoe sizes and hat sizes after years of heavy, heavy use. 

Go ahead and take Hgh until your bubble
gut looks like it’s going to Form a singularity and your dick has grown another 1/2”. 

In other words, probably not worth it considering cost and collateral “gains”.


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2020)

Drop an anvil on it if you want it to swell up. I've seen it work on Tom & Jerry!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Lmao.... if there was anything to make your dick bigger I’m sure there would be a waiting list for years and a lot of home equity loans going on.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> bro are you serious?


Lmao, no I haven't stopped laughing about this since I posted it.

Y'all are awesome though if I develop small dick insecurities I am coming here for support 100%. Rock on UGBB!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2020)

I didn't even click the link.

I don't care if it works or not. That site is getting out of hand with what is is studying these days.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 7, 2020)

So i read this story a few years back about a dude with a micropenis. It’s a great read and an incredible story. 
But actually u can increase ur penis size by jelqing.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 8, 2020)

Jin said:


> Hgh makes everything grow. Why wouldn’t it make your penis grow?
> 
> I think Rich Piana went up shoe sizes and hat sizes after years of heavy, heavy use.
> 
> ...



lmfao :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2020)

Fuuk I'm just happy my little .22 it goes off when I pull the trigger, forget about bigger.


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I didn't even click the link.
> 
> I don't care if it works or not. That site is getting out of hand with what is is studying these days.



whatever do you mean?

Hormones, HGH and penises have always been a big part of UG’s culture.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 8, 2020)

funny thing is most women who aren't in the bodybuilding culture think all men who are jakked have small dicks... yea no dawg


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 8, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> So i read this story a few years back about a dude with a micropenis. It’s a great read and an incredible story.



Wow, interesting story!


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 8, 2020)

I've never had any complaints about being average and working with women I'm told that unless you have a little finger sized schnitzel your'e good to go.  And if anybody ever had asked me " who you gonna please with that", my answer would have been "Me".


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 8, 2020)

More about the motion than the size and I have a long tongue


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 13, 2020)

I started on some chinese HGH about 3 weeks ago. I'll measure and report back. :32 (19):


----------

